# Costa Brava



## rock44 (16. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre im Mai nach Roses, Costa Brava. Hat jemand Tourempfehlungen, oder sonstige Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Rock44


----------



## ovinas (17. April 2006)

Ich war 2004 in Roses bzw St. Margarida. Eine traumhafte Umgebung, jedoch zum biken so la la. Trails sind praktisch nicht vorhanden, eher Schotter und Geröllpisten ohne jeglichen technischen Anspruch. Die Kondition kann aber sehr wohl gefordert, als auch trainiert werden. Von Roses auf den Puig Alt (der Hügel mit den Windrädern, nicht zu übersehen) sind knapp 500 hm mit ziemlich giftiger Steigung. Noch etwas höher ist der el Peni, doch leider ist dort militärisches Sperrgebiet. Die höchste Erhebung befindet sich beim Castell de San Salvador (670m). Allerdings gibt es dort nur eine Asphaltstraße. Vergiss direkt mal die Wanderwege, denn die sind größtenteils wirklich nur zum Wandern geeignet. Habe mich da wunderschön auf die Fresse gelegt und eine Narbe hält die Erinnerung immer frisch. In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich aber die vorzügliche und preiswerte Notfallversorgung loben. Auch die Medikamente sind viel billiger als hier  Ich habe mich dann auf landschaftlich geprägte Touren z.B. nach Cadaques, Cap de Creus oder dem Castell de San Salvador beschränkt.
Fotos in meinem Album oder hier
Zur groben Orientierung gibt es überall eine Karte der Bimmelbahntouristenstrecke. Die fahren da nämlich auch durch die Berge und man kann sich mit ihnen schöne, kleine Rennen liefern. Die Insaßen sparen auch nicht mit Applaus... Im Zeitschriftenladen habe ich mir dann noch die sehr gute Karte Parc Natural de Cap de Creus vom Institut Cartografic de Catalunya in 1:25.000 besorgt.
Wünsche viel Spaß an der Costa Brava!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rock44 (20. April 2006)

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. April 2006)

war auch schon paarmal dort.
auf dem Hügel über Figueras gibt es eine alte Militärfestung aus dem Franco Regime. Kann man drin rumlaufen, ewig lange Gänge und so. Echt Interessant(und verboten).
Nicht verlaufen!

Restaurant PacoPaco in Roses. Bestes Pollo (Hähnchen) von Welt 


Viel Spass
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2006)

Schau mal auf meine Heimseite unter Endurotouren, Spanien, Pyrenäen.


----------



## ernst düse (18. März 2008)

hallo fahre im mai nach roses zum mountainbiken , war irgendjemand zuletzt mal dort ? hat ihr touren vorschläge ?


----------



## golf1maker (13. März 2009)

Hi, wer Trails in Roses sucht kann mich einfach mal anschreiben. Es gibt hier alles was das Herz so begehrt (siehe auch Fotoalbum).


----------



## Feuerbart (23. September 2009)

Hy golf1maker, 

ich plane für nächstes Jahr ne Tour nach Roses. Würde mich über deine Trail-empfehlungen freuen.

Viele Grüße
Udo


----------



## carap (31. Juli 2011)

Hi golf1maker,

ich fahre in knapp 2 Wochen Richtung Rosas. Hast du ein paar Trialempfehlungen für mich?!
Danke schon mal. 

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## sumedum (21. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Fahre am Freitag für 10 Tage nach Sant Pere Pescador. 

Habt ihr mir Empfehlungen für gute Trails?

(Habe golf1maker auch schon eine Nachricht geschickt, weiss aber nicht ob die ankam, da das hier mein erster Beitrag ist)

Herzlichen Dank schonmal 

Gruß Jannis


----------



## Belchenradler (13. Februar 2019)

Habe diesen alten Thread gerade entdeckt und nochmals ausgegraben, weil ich in der oben genannten Region zwischen Roses, Cadaques und El Port de La Selva an der Costa Brava, inzwischen 2x im Jahr, jeweils für eine Woche, ein Bike Camp mit geführten Touren anbiete.

Die Gegend im Parc Natural Cap de Creus ist absolut traumhaft, aber noch fast völlig unerschlossen. Ein echter Geheimtipp für Kenner! Trail Maps, etc. sucht man dort vergebens und wer einfach drauflos fährt landet schnell im Nirgendwo. Ich war in den letzten 2 Jahrzehnten über 30x dort und es hat mich viele Jahre gekostet die ganzen versteckten Trails alle zu finden und sie in sinnvoll fahrbare Touren zu packen. Diese biete ich jetzt im "Bike Camp Katalonien" als MTB-Urlaub auf meiner Website an.

Wer sich für diese herrliche Region interessiert, Fotos davon anschauen will, oder Fahrtechnik-Level- und Ausrüstungsempfehlungen, etc. braucht:

https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/

Gruß Belchenradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

